

Medium is building a company with no managers - brennannovak
http://firstround.com/article/How-Medium-is-building-a-new-kind-of-company-with-no-managers#

======
ColinWright
Significant discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6167495](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6167495)

